# One piece of the pie



## butcher733 (Aug 4, 2012)

Cool as hell bro.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

It's amazing what some of those cranes can lift. 

Some of the cranes I've worked around had so much counterweight that they'd tip over backward if the boom were to be raised too high without a load.


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

The best part of this is we have to run conduit and install special lighting on the structure up 10 stories .


----------



## wwilson174 (Apr 25, 2008)

piperunner said:


> The best part of this is we have to run conduit and install special lighting on the structure up 10 stories .


 
Projects such as this require special skills and courage, I salute you. BillW.


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

saw in the news there are 14 more to go


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

ampman said:


> saw in the news there are 14 more to go


Well Amp its there pet project this year so the city likes to get as much air ad time so the rich donors put up the funds plus Disney has there hands in it also so you know it will be on the news alot . I took a video but ET wont load it up its to many bites i guess but iam not a computer guru so it may be me.


----------

